# Unser Familien Projekt



## Schatten (28. Aug. 2017)

Hallo 
Haben uns verwilderte und verwarloste Fischweiher an benommen.
Bilder der Fortschritte folgen.
Zu uns
Ich 47 ,meine Mann und zwei Söhne
Und meine älteste Tochter mit ihrem Mann und zwei Söhne 
Freue mich hier auf  fragen   Antworten zu zuerhalten.
LG Doro


----------



## Schatten (10. Sep. 2017)

Bild 1 der anfang 
Bild 2 zur Zeit :-(


----------



## Schatten (17. Sep. 2017)

Der Weiher  wird  demnächst aus  gebaggert  und  neu  mit  wasser  ( naturqulle ) gefluttet.
Meine frage  kann ich noch  Fisch  ein setzen oder  soll ich warten  bis zum Frühjahr.


----------



## Zacky (17. Sep. 2017)

Ich würde warten und der Teichbiologie erst einmal wieder die Chance geben, sich zu etablieren und selbst zu stabilisieren. So eine Grundsanierung eines Weihers ist bestimmt nicht ohne Schaden für die vorhandene Flora & Fauna, so dass ich warten würde, damit die späteren Bewohner in eine (biologisch) vorbereitete "Unterkunft" ziehen können.


----------



## Schatten (17. Sep. 2017)

Danke  für  die  schnelle  Antwort,  
,


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Sep. 2017)

Ich würde jetzt ausbaggern, möglicherweise noch einige Teichpflanzen einsetzen......Wasserpflanzen werden jetzt häufig ausgemistet und abwarten.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (17. Sep. 2017)

Schönes Projekt,
freue mich auf weitere fortschritte und vor allem Bilder.


----------



## Ingo_koe (18. Sep. 2017)

Ich freue mich schon auf Updates mit Fotos!


----------



## Schatten (16. Okt. 2017)




----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Okt. 2017)

Super Projekt bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Schatten (17. Okt. 2017)

genau  da ist  er undicht ,Wasser wieder  raus  und schauen was  wir  machen  können


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Okt. 2017)

Was ist dieses ding was du meinst?


----------



## Schatten (17. Okt. 2017)

der überlauf  zum untern weiher.
Das  sind  noch alte  Betonrohre von früher


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Okt. 2017)

Schatten schrieb:


> der überlauf zum untern weiher.
> Das sind noch alte Betonrohre von früher


Welcher Durchmesser? Inliner einziehen ? 
Oder günstig PVC-Rohr einschieben abmauern mit Entlüfter und verdämmen.


----------



## Schatten (20. Okt. 2017)

so Rohr ist draussen jetzt läuft es von alleine schon Mal ab


----------



## Schatten (20. Okt. 2017)




----------



## Schatten (20. Okt. 2017)

So Rohr ist raus jetzt läuft es von alleine ab


----------



## Haggard (21. Okt. 2017)

Ihr solltet Euch vielleicht überlegen einen Mönch einzubauen, da diese wesentlich robuster sind.


----------



## Schatten (22. Okt. 2017)

Hat jemand  eine  anleitung  einen Mönch  aus  Holz  zu bauen 
viel dank


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Okt. 2017)

schau mal vieleicht ist das was für dich.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1rf7sbzqa4_


https://www.google.de/search?q=teic...AhXLVxoKHYuOAIwQ9QEIKjAB#imgrc=FLfrRxoflBtw9M:


----------

